# Project B14 200sx SE-R white face cluster into 94 Sentra E with Photos :)



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, it took several hours yesterday but mission accomplished! 

BTW: In case anyone was wondering the gauge cluster from a B14 is an exact direct fit into a B13 (just a lot of rewirinig (splicing and sodering) on the back end to make it work)

Some people said it couldn't be done but here are the photos to prove it:

Here is what was in the 200sx SE-R:










...and here is what was in the 94 Sentra E: 










...and NOW:










..yes it really is in the 94 E now:










..oh, and added touch of white shift knob to match (very nice round ball -- old skool)


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

4spd or 5spd?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so is the tach accurate? looks like you're idling at 1500rpm.


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> 4spd or 5spd?


5 speed. The engine is from the same 98 200sx SE-R


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

sno said:


> so is the tach accurate? looks like you're idling at 1500rpm.



Yes, it is 100% accurate.. and the photo showing the 1500 RPM was taken while in gear moving down a side street by the passenger (not the driver). ..and another while in the process of parking on a side street (still in gear).

BTW: It isn't all that unusual to idle high 1st thing in the morning on a below 30 degree morning before the car warms up..


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

good job, thats very nice work. Maybe you should put up some directions or pointers for those who want to try and do what you did.


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

91sentra said:


> good job, thats very nice work. Maybe you should put up some directions or pointers for those who want to try and do what you did.


sorry, but it isn't something that can just be explained here in the DIY... you need to be able to read a wiring diagram and understand what you are going from and to... have a B13 and b14 wiring diagram in front of you and lots of patience and take your time soldering... and remember to snip off the B14 connectors because you will need them since the B13 connectors aren't a direct replacement! ... it took several hours... I wouldn't recommend this to someone as a DIY unless your really good with wiring diagrams, etc.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

quick question... is that the stock 200sx se-r cluster/faces, or do you mean that you took aftermarket white gauge faces for a 200sx and put them into your sentra? i'm asking because i've been thinking about buying a set of white faces made for a 95-99 sentra and putting them into the gauge cluster of the 92 se-r. the shapes look to be identical, but i'm not sure about how the scale of each cluster compares. will this work?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice work! I like that. No OEM clock and the security LED is nice to have as well if you've got an alarm.


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

K2Fugative169 said:


> quick question... is that the stock 200sx se-r cluster/faces, or do you mean that you took aftermarket white gauge faces for a 200sx and put them into your sentra? i'm asking because i've been thinking about buying a set of white faces made for a 95-99 sentra and putting them into the gauge cluster of the 92 se-r. the shapes look to be identical, but i'm not sure about how the scale of each cluster compares. will this work?


sorry but these are NOT aftermarket white face cluster faces.

The 1998 200sx SE-R came factory stock with white face gauges.

The entire cluster is a direct fit into the B13 (no modifications of any kind to the dash or gauge surround piece).. the modifications necessary are at the back of the unit.. you need to have the wiring diagrams for the B13 and B14 in front of you, connectors available from both and cut/splice and solder to make it work.. but once all the rewiring is complete, it works 100%!


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

toolapcfan said:


> Nice work! I like that. No OEM clock and the security LED is nice to have as well if you've got an alarm.


thanks  :cheers:


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

chris101 said:


> thanks  :cheers:


your previous mileage meter shows 152k and with the new one it is 119k, what are you gonna do about it, I think when you sell the car or take for emission inspection, you may be in trouble, just to let you know


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Those are 2 different cars there buddy. The first and second pics are of the originals in each seperate car.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Those are 2 different cars there buddy. The first and second pics are of the originals in each seperate car.


do you even understand what he meant? unless he changed the odometer to reflect the miles on the original cluster, emissions laws / state inspection may find it to be fraudulent, causing serious issues.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

you need to go to the DMV and have this differance noted in the cars history, same thing with engine swaps. the engine may be the same type that came in the car but it is a lower milege engine. as long as this is noted you should be fine.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> do you even understand what he meant? unless he changed the odometer to reflect the miles on the original cluster, emissions laws / state inspection may find it to be fraudulent, causing serious issues.


Obviously not, I thought he only replaced the covers...


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Obviously not, I thought he only replaced the covers...



both cars (motor and trans) were well over 100K miles... the engine, ECU and trans itself matches the mileage on the odo now since it came out of the same car for the SR20de Swap. In the state of Illinois, after 100K miles, they don't record it any more and even on the title it will state (in excess) ....they just don't care here after 100K miles...


If we ever decide to sell it, and the new owner wants the mileage to reflect what is on the body and NOT on the motor and trans, we can have it moved forward accordingly.. ..but odds are we will drive this car to the ground and just swap stuff over to another body at a later date...


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

nismo1.6 said:


> you need to go to the DMV and have this differance noted in the cars history, same thing with engine swaps. the engine may be the same type that came in the car but it is a lower milege engine. as long as this is noted you should be fine.



Actually, as long as the motor isn't older than the Model year of the car, no fraud has occured.

Putting a 98 engine and trans into a 94 is perfectly legal. ...what would be illegal is putting a 94 engine into a 98..


...and as I stated above, our title just stated 'in excess' instead of an actual mileage because here in Illinois they just don't care after 100K miles for whatever reason...

I've owned a 1990 celica before that I purchased with 113K miles on it, my title came to me with 'in excess' on it... the buyer was from another state and freaked out about that... I sold it with 116K..


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

That looks really cool. How hard was the engine swap? I like the gauge cluster, too. I'm also rockin' an Alpine 7940 head unit in mine, good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

ciVick_EX said:


> That looks really cool. How hard was the engine swap? I like the gauge cluster, too. I'm also rockin' an Alpine 7940 head unit in mine, good stuff :thumbup:


Thanks!

The engine and trans swap was the easy part and went the fastest... the hard part which took many hours (and 2 days worth of work) was rewiring the 98 ECU and engine harness into everything. (the not-so-fun job of tracing all the wires and rewiring from the old 1.6 harness into the 2.0 harness and ecu)

..but it can obvioulsy can be done (and we are certainly not the 1st or the last to do this SR20de swap)... you just need patience. 

I'm not sure if anyone else has done the speedo/gauge cluster swap though... many people told us it couldn't be done (that a b14 cluster won't fit into a B13 but they were wrong.. it is a direct fit, just that you have to rewire the back end)...


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

Sounds good, it gives me extra confidence now. Having taken electrical engineering and computer engineering classes will actually come in handy, imagine that!


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

ciVick_EX said:


> Sounds good, it gives me extra confidence now. Having taken electrical engineering and computer engineering classes will actually come in handy, imagine that!


 :thumbup: 


..just have both wiring schematics handy and you will be good to go!! (sorry but we threw it away otherwise I could offer you ours... -- for the speedo anyway)


----------

